# Lipizzaner Stallion Pictures



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

okay... does anyone know how to put pictures up? I tried tags but they didn't really work and since the pictures are from Shutterfly I am having problems getting them up...


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Maybe this video will help?





Does shutterfly have an IMGcode?

or you can just have the picture on a page (right click on the photo and then select open in new window) and then you can copy the URL and use the little mountain icon to insert pictures

I saw the Stallions last October (in 07), they were spectacular!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

...waiting patiently for photos...


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

Okay... I am going to try again...
http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47b...auW7ZuyB7efAw/cC/f=0/ps=50/r=0/rx=550/ry=400/


----------



## Kianne (Jan 10, 2009)

:shock: *So gorgeous!!!*


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

very nice!


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

It worked?! Yay! I will put the others I was going to try on here...

http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47b...auW7ZuyB7efAw/cC/f=0/ps=50/r=0/rx=550/ry=400/

http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47b...auW7ZuyB7efAw/cC/f=0/ps=50/r=0/rx=550/ry=400/

http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47b...auW7ZuyB7efAw/cC/f=0/ps=50/r=0/rx=550/ry=400/

http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47b...auW7ZuyB7efAw/cC/f=0/ps=50/r=0/rx=550/ry=400/

http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47b...auW7ZuyB7efAw/cC/f=0/ps=50/r=0/rx=550/ry=400/

Okay... I think the limit is 5... I will put more on another post because I am not sure...


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

Okay, here are more. My dad takes lots of amazing pictures (I think)...

http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47b...auW7ZuyB7efAw/cC/f=0/ps=50/r=0/rx=550/ry=400/

http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47b...auW7ZuyB7efAw/cC/f=0/ps=50/r=0/rx=550/ry=400/

http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47b...auW7ZuyB7efAw/cC/f=0/ps=50/r=0/rx=550/ry=400/

http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47b...auW7ZuyB7efAw/cC/f=0/ps=50/r=0/rx=550/ry=400/

http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47b...auW7ZuyB7efAw/cC/f=0/ps=50/r=0/rx=550/ry=400/

Aren't they so beautiful? Some of the last pictures are of the Andalusian stallion they had with them.


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47b...auW7ZuyB7efAw/cC/f=0/ps=50/r=0/rx=550/ry=400/

http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47b...auW7ZuyB7efAw/cC/f=0/ps=50/r=0/rx=550/ry=400/
(This is Maestoso Bella- you can tell because of his brands)

http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47b...auW7ZuyB7efAw/cC/f=0/ps=50/r=0/rx=550/ry=400/

http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47b...auW7ZuyB7efAw/cC/f=0/ps=50/r=0/rx=550/ry=400/

http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47b...auW7ZuyB7efAw/cC/f=0/ps=50/r=0/rx=550/ry=400/

Okay, those are the last ones I chose (my dad took over 150 pictures so I only chose 19 for obvious reasons ). I think the horses and riders are so amazing.


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

Oh, and appylover the video did help! Thank you so much.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Those are outstanding photos :shock: your dad take photos professionally? I went with a friend a few years ago and tho I'm glad I went, I don't remember them being that good. Not sure if they were the same ones or not but I think we had figure out that most of the horses were not in fact all stallions. 

It looks like you guys had some great seats! glad you enjoyed it. I love that breed. Another European Breed I love.


----------



## bumble (Jan 30, 2009)

wow! I went with my dad like 6 years ago, and they were amazing. I was so happy he took me. Thanks for posting this, about 6 months ago I really wanted to see them again so I looked up their site but couldn't find a date near me, and I checked again tonight and figured out they're coming in like a week!
right on time!


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

My dad doesn't take professional photos- he just loves photography! He is always taking pictures wherever we go . We did have great seats- my grandmother reserved seats a long while beforehand so we were able to sit in the seats a few feet away from the horses.


----------



## Malorey (Aug 14, 2008)

Wow! Those are great! They are beautiful!


----------



## qtina626 (Jan 14, 2009)

Such pretty pictures of pretty horses!!!! Your dad does take nice pictures.

I just wish they didn't have to brand them so much


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Beautiful!

Do you know what kind of lens he used? These are wonderful, even for low light photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## librahorse94 (May 7, 2008)

Those are stunning pictures!


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

He has a Nikon D40 camera and uses a Nikon DX VR Zoom 55-200mm lens. I also wish they didn't brand them so much.


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

oops... i when I said 55mm-200mm lens I meant as in two seperate lenses . my bad.


----------

